# Apple IPod-Shuffle 1GB - Was ist noch möglich?



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mir letzte Woche nen IPod Shuffle 1GB geholt und muss mich vom ganzen rumgetanze erstmal ausruhen.

Nun ist mir wärend dieser Ruhepause der Gedanke gekommen den IPod auch als Dongle zu benutzten. Geht das, z.B. als Bootstick im Zusammenhang mit SafeGuard Easy?

Ausserdem frag ich mich ob es möglich ist ein ganzen Betriebssystem auf den Pod zu klatschen zB, Knoppix oder ein anderes Mini-Linux. Hat wern Plan?

Und als letztes hab ich die Vorstellung davon den Ipod als mobiles Büro zu nutzen, sprich Portable Firefox und Mailprog, Ein XAMPP-System mit MySQL und PHP, damit ich den auch immer von überall starten kann.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Mobile-Multimediaing, wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Anhaltspunkte und Tipps nennen könnt.

Peace,
Fanthom


----------



## Soulflay (5. Juli 2005)

Was du brauchst ist kein iPod,
sonder ein Subnotebook  

Da der iPod ja als 'normaler' USB-Stick gehandelt werden kann, funktioniert es wahrscheinlich auch, ihn als Bootstick zu verwenden.

Ein ganzes BS rauf, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Wäre aber glaube ich schon möglich, du müsstest nur die Bootreihenfolge dann ändern.
Ich boote auch öfters von meiner externen Festplatte aus, aber die ist für so etwas ja auch konzipiert worden.

Mit einem GB hast du halt reichlich wenig Platz...

Naja...ich sag einfach: Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2005)

Dank Dir Soulflay,


Ich hab die Nacht genutzt und bin meinem Ziel ein Stück näher gekommen, achso und ich find Leute sympatisch die im Voraus wissen was ich brauche...  

Zum Thema Server von USB etc, hab ich dieses gefunden und empfehle es mal weiter...mit dem Standart Xampp hab ich gute Erfahrungen genmacht, die Mini-versionen ab ich aber noch nicht getestet, genausowenig die USB-Toolbox die weiter unten zu finden ist.

Sucht im Downloadberiech von CREATIVECODERS nach XAMPPMambo 2.1beta USB+
Diese Anwendung läuft allerdings nur in oberster Hirachie des Laufwerks.
entpackte Grösse: ca. 90MB

Kostenlos echt brauchbar:
*>click - CreativeCoders - XamppMambo USB+* 
*>click - Apachefriends - Xampp & Co* 

Dann gibt es auch noch die USB-Toolbox von Koma-Code
USB-Stick >>> Schweizer Messer  
*> click - USB-Tollbox*

Nur ein Betriebsystem hab ich noch nicht gefunden, und kannst Du Soulflay mir mal nen Tip geben wie ich WindowsXP SP2 vom Stick starten kann....?
Geht das nur im Zusammenhang mit anderer Software oder ist das ein "¿Windows Feature?"  :suspekt:
Achso und kann ich den Stick vielleicht sogar noch partitionieren?

Soviele Fragen und ich hab so manchmal das Gefühl ein Pionier zu sein der Wege sucht die schon lange abgelatscht sind!

Peace Fanthom


----------

